
Work at Startup will be live streamed on JTV tonight - pg
http://www.justin.tv/ycombinator
======
wensing
RethinkDB gets my vote. Their openness about compensation is more counter-
cultural than all the office nerf wars you can imagine.
<http://rethinkdb.com/jobs/>

~~~
tansey
I also liked how they implicitly bashed 80% of the guys who presented by
pointing out that they're doing "real" technology work, not just throwing a
Rails app together.

~~~
coffeemug
Actually, we didn't mean disrespect to any of the other presenters (we're
friends with many of them), or other startups. All of these guys are doing
challenging work that requires superhuman efforts. We just pointed out that
most startups are applying existing technology to business problems in new
ways, while we're _inventing_ new technology (which means that in our case
there's not only business risk, but technology risk as well).

We thought that the kind of people that would be interested in working on what
we're doing probably wouldn't want to work on typical web startup problems, so
we wanted to make that distinction with the first point.

~~~
tansey
I loved the pitch. :)

I thought it came off as playful/competitive smack talk, not mean spirited.

~~~
coffeemug
Apply!

~~~
tansey
Sorry, busy on my own startup. Best of luck to you guys!

------
thesethings
Just a heads up. Now that the presentations are over, the recording can be
found at this URL: <http://www.justin.tv/ycombinator/b/265435483>

Thanks for recording it.

------
johnrob
Are the companies supposed to be making elevator pitches? There doesn't seem
to be much info on what it would be like working at each company.

------
naz
Airbnb really blew everyone away in terms of charisma. Also PG held up a
"louder" sign for Sam Altman.

------
pclark
Is there not a way to replay the video once it's offline?

------
cmer
At what time is it at?

~~~
jl
Presentations will start at around 6:25.

